# New Champion Brag!



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Barbie finished her Championship today at the Costa Mesa shows with a 3 point major! Here's a picture of her from a few weeks ago showing at the Riverside shows.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Congrats, dear  That's awesome in such a short time!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats!!! What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Congrats! Looks like the DF dogs are on a roll


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Barbie is breath-takingly beautiful!!! Congrats to you when you first took her in...she is like dy-no-mite in the show ring...she awes me to bits!!! She is just sooooo darn pretty!! You got yourself a winner when you got her!! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE her!!!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

She is lovely, sincerest congratulations on your new CH.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the everyone for the congrats. Barbie had a good day today as well and earned a 3 pt major towards her Grand Championship title.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Just an update, Barbie finished her Grand Championship today 



Sorry no pics. I stupidly forgot to turn off my camera when I put it away last, so the battery is dead and needs to charge. Hopefully I'll remeber it for next weeks show at Pasadena.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations on the Grand Championship.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations!! We are 7 points away from our Grand Champion. We have all 3 majors and all the other *requirements* just need the 7 points!!


----------

